

Getting useful C++ exception information from Visual Studio - AndreyKarpov
http://cwspencer.co.uk/blog/2012/10/getting-useful-c-exception-information-from-visual-studio/

======
shin_lao
It's much better to translate SE into C++ exceptions and handle that
gracefully (if possible).

See: [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/5z4bw5h5(v=vs.80).as...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/5z4bw5h5\(v=vs.80\).aspx)

You can log or report a lot of useful information, such as the stack trace,
the whole context and explain what happened (memory access violation, division
by zero, etc.).

I think it's much better to handle as much as possible within the application
before crashing to desktop.

Also, I strongly encourage to digitally sign your application and register to
WER. That way you can access the crash dumps that have been submitted by your
customers.

